# ThrottleStop Throttling EDP OTHER RING and PL2 CORE Yellow with Power Status Change



## AstriaFox (Jul 20, 2022)

So I noticed I tend to get some bad throttling in games sometimes and when it gets really bad I noticed a GPU_Control menu popping up for like a half second repeatedly when holding Alt+Tab while it is throttling. I recently also made sure to switch it so my battery will be kept at 100%(Although it generally stays at 99%) via MSI Dragon Center, but that didn't make much of a difference. I'm not sure if it's a hardware or software issue, or just a solid limit I'm hitting sometimes, or perhaps an option that just needs to be tweaked. I left pics of the throttle as well as all my options, including a small text file showing the PL2 Power Status Changes while loading terrain in the game and agitating the throttle to occur. Do let me know if there are some options I could change to reduce or even stop these throttles. Btw do I have to have "Unlock Adjustable Voltage" checked/enabled for the IccMax to be what I set it to?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 20, 2022)

AstriaFox said:


> Power Status Changes


Try uninstalling Dragon Center. Maybe that program is causing the constant Power Status change messages in the log file.

Use ThrottleStop 9.5 and in the TPL window, check the MMIO Lock option. Set the turbo time limit to 28 seconds. No point in setting this to 3 million seconds which is 40 something days worth of turbo boost. 

Is the Alarm box in the Options window checked for any particular reason? I would let the CPU and GPU manage themselves. 

You have Speed Shift EPP checked on the main screen but your computer does not have Speed Shift enabled. Either enable this in the bios if you want to use this or enable Speed Shift in the TPL window. 

No need to use the PP0 Power Limit. Set that limit back to 0, set the PP0 Turbo Time Limit to the minimum, 0.0010 seconds, clear the Clamp option and then press the apply button. Now you can clear the PP0 check box and press OK.

Set IccMax to 255.75 for the core and the cache. Leave the Unlock Adjustable Voltage box checked if you are using ThrottleStop to adjust IccMax. 

The C States need to be enabled in the BIOS if you want Turbo Boost to work correctly. That is probably why your CPU is using the 43.00 multiplier when only 1 or 2 cores are active.


----------



## AstriaFox (Jul 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Try uninstalling Dragon Center. Maybe that program is causing the constant Power Status change messages in the log file.
> 
> Use ThrottleStop 9.5 and in the TPL window, check the MMIO Lock option. Set the turbo time limit to 28 seconds. No point in setting this to 3 million seconds which is 40 something days worth of turbo boost.
> 
> ...


The thing is I use the Dragon Center to control my systems fans as well as occasionally to rinse my ram. Although you may be right as it does have a GPUControl.exe in its program folder(see pic). I may try removing that from its folder and adding a letter or number to its name so it can't be found by the program and then see if that makes a difference at all.

I kind of thought setting the turbo time to that huge amount would just keep it using the turbo limit amount of power all the time when it needs it? Also, yea I should update my ThrottleStop, I shall do that.

Not really but figured I might as well be alerted if it ever did get that hot lol.

Yea I recently unchecked speed shift in the main menu as it wasn't seemingly doing anything probably cause I didn't have it checked in the TPL menu like you said but probably don't want it shifting anyways, but I have left the speed step enabled. Although, it did seem like the speed shift was keeping the cores more stable at the 43, but Idk.

Ah ok, I have done that now, I was thinking it also used that power limit so I just set it to the max like the others.

Alright good to know, I've done that, what about the system agent? It currently seems to be defaulted to 20 IccMax?

It is using 4.3Ghz with 7-8 cores in use as seen in the Turbo Ratio Limits section in the FIVR menu.

Also, yea I guess I do need to update my ThrottleStop lol.


----------



## sovey (Sep 13, 2022)

I registered just to confirm the solution here:

Had the same problem where I was constantly throttling under no load.  MSI laptop with i7-10750H.

Turns out I had changed the power setting in Dragon Centre from "Extreme Performance" to "Super Battery" as I've been using the battery lately.  Dragon Centre took priority over TS and was forcing the voltage too low, causing constant freezes and triggering a constant PL2 limit alert.

Returning to "Extreme Performance" has resolved the issue.


----------

